# Got a Python Finally



## Dj823cichild (Mar 30, 2009)

Hey guys and gals. I just wanted to share that I finally got a python for my water changes. I gotta say what a difference instead of using the buckets for the empty and then the refill. I was a lil nervous at first hooking it up and turning on the valves but I got it going and man it's such a relief! And it's fun to do as well. So if any of you are out there thinking hmmm should I make the switch from buckets to the python DO IT! Man you will be so relieved and satisfied, and it will save your back. Just wanted to share.


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

As with the aqueon as well....be very careful with the attachment to the faucet. They are notoriously easy to break and expensive to replace. Just handle with care.


----------



## Dj823cichild (Mar 30, 2009)

K thank you I just checked the brand and that's the kind I have :thumb: I will be careful


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

Dj823cichild said:


> K thank you I just checked the brand and that's the kind I have :thumb: I will be careful


Just don't over tighten and put any stress from the faucet to the tank. I make sure there is some slack so that the hose isn't pulling on the faucet attachment. Mine broke and had to glue it back together.


----------



## Nodalizer (Nov 7, 2011)

Just curious, havn't got these things where I am.

Do you have to have the tap running down the drain the whole time you are emptying the tank? If so seems like a waste of water imo.


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

Nodalizer said:


> Just curious, havn't got these things where I am.
> 
> Do you have to have the tap running down the drain the whole time you are emptying the tank? If so seems like a waste of water imo.


No...as long as the faucet it is hooked to is below the water being drawn out. Once you start the siphon by turning on the faucet(you can turn on both hot and cold all the way and it will drain faster) then you can turn the water off and let gravity take over. It will drain a bit more slowly but still drain ok.

In the summer and spring and some of the autumn I can hook it up to my outside faucet and turn it on all the way and it drains really fast as the pressure is much stronger from the street than in the house.


----------



## wildmalawi (Nov 19, 2011)

are these pricey? sounds like something i need.


----------



## Steveboos (Dec 23, 2011)

You can get the 25 foot aqueon one for around $25 on that nice cheap site, or you can buy one at the local petstore for around $60


----------



## thisweekskick (May 13, 2011)

I've got a Python. The best tool in the world for water changes. I can't say enough except just buy one.


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

thisweekskick said:


> I've got a Python. The best tool in the world for water changes. I can't say enough except just buy one.


I agree....my water changes on both my tanks takes about an hour or so with the aqueon and without it would more than double I am sure.


----------



## Sub-Mariner (Dec 7, 2011)

Id buy a Aqueon since Python has gone bankrupt and stop making replacement parts for the Python.


----------



## lilcountrygal (Dec 27, 2011)

I love random threads that have information that I need :thumb:

I'm not quite sure I understand how this works tho..... I definitely need one of these for water changes. Can someone dumb the Aqueon down for me a bit? One end goes on the faucet, the other in the tank. How do you reverse flow from draining to filling up? And what about the temperature? I'm setting up a 55, its been years since my last. The last thing I had was a self priming (?) siphon (where you bob the hickey-doo up and down to start the water draining into the bucket lol). From reading the thread, it seems this eliminates buckets (which I want to do).

does it hook up to a standard kitchen sink, or will it work for bathroom sinks/bathtubs as well?


----------



## Sub-Mariner (Dec 7, 2011)

I know how to use it but too lazy to explain how...its very easy. Heres some info / videos that might help you:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ldf4nToX ... ure=relmfu

http://www.ehow.com/video_4439093_using ... -tank.html

https://www.google.com/search?q=how+to+ ... 66&bih=545


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

lilcountrygal said:


> I love random threads that have information that I need :thumb:
> 
> I'm not quite sure I understand how this works tho..... I definitely need one of these for water changes. Can someone dumb the Aqueon down for me a bit? One end goes on the faucet, the other in the tank. How do you reverse flow from draining to filling up? And what about the temperature? I'm setting up a 55, its been years since my last. The last thing I had was a self priming (?) siphon (where you bob the hickey-doo up and down to start the water draining into the bucket lol). From reading the thread, it seems this eliminates buckets (which I want to do).
> 
> does it hook up to a standard kitchen sink, or will it work for bathroom sinks/bathtubs as well?


It is easier to use than you think. When re-adding water back to the tank I just take a small glass of water from the tank and sit it next to the sink. I then turn the ball valve open and adjust the hot and cold till it matches the water in the glass then I turn the ball valve and it starts to fill the tank.

It is very simple. Just watch some of the videos posted above and on youtube and you will see it is very easy. Just be careful not to be too rough with it.


----------



## Dj823cichild (Mar 30, 2009)

Trust me like I said get one. All you have to do is follow the instructions on the top of package it comes in step by step take your time and you will do fine. If you feel a lil unsafe just drain out 5 gallons or so as a safety net. I'll tell you when I did it the first time I saw the bubbles I panicked thinking oh no it's filling the tank back up! But it wasn't lol. :lol: Thanks for the advice on being gentle on putting the attachment to the faucet razorback. Man your right TRUST ME get one follow the simple instructions you will be glad you did!!!


----------



## newforestrob (Feb 1, 2010)

Sub-Mariner said:


> Id buy a Aqueon since Python has gone bankrupt and stop making replacement parts for the Python.


I think aqueons parts can be used,also Lees replacement parts in my area


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

newforestrob said:


> Sub-Mariner said:
> 
> 
> > Id buy a Aqueon since Python has gone bankrupt and stop making replacement parts for the Python.
> ...


Yes....you can use the faucet attachment on either. Just undo the hose and put it on the other one.


----------



## Shahlvah (Dec 28, 2011)

You condition the water before you refill the tank of after?


----------



## Sub-Mariner (Dec 7, 2011)

newforestrob said:


> I think aqueons parts can be used,also Lees replacement parts in my area


Maybe. Im just saying if you havent bought one buy a Aqueon. Why buy a Python if theyve gone bankrupt? I have 2 Pythons but if I had to buy a new one, Id buy a Aqueon.



Shahlvah said:


> You condition the water before you refill the tank of after?


I dose my tank with Prime before I refill it.


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

Shahlvah said:


> You condition the water before you refill the tank of after?


I just dose the prime after filling the tank and then turn on all filters and powerhead.


----------



## Shahlvah (Dec 28, 2011)

Thank you. (i use prime too)


----------



## Dj823cichild (Mar 30, 2009)

Prime it is! Roll OUT :lol:


----------



## jnick (Aug 17, 2011)

Yeah, the Aqueon changer sure is a treat! The only issue I have is that it doesn't really "suck" with enough pressure to pick up the debris on the bottom (poop). There's no way to effectively increase flow from it, is there?


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

jnick said:


> Yeah, the Aqueon changer sure is a treat! The only issue I have is that it doesn't really "suck" with enough pressure to pick up the debris on the bottom (poop). There's no way to effectively increase flow from it, is there?


Nope...not unless you can hook it to a higher pressure faucet. In the summer and spring I can hook it to my outside faucet which is twice the pressure as my bathroom sink and it sucks really hard.

One thing you can do is take off the gravel suction tube(big plastic piece the hose attaches to) and just use the hose because it is a smaller diameter it sucks three times as hard because the water is being forced into a smaller opening. Careful though...it will really suck up substrate also.


----------



## Woodworm (Jan 3, 2009)

I never use the sink adapter anymore to drain my tanks. I run the hose outside into the lawn and flower beds and use gravity to drain the tanks. I do this to save on water and all the fish poo really does do a nice job keeping the landscape pretty. The only tank that doesn't get done this way is the brackish and that goes down the tub drain. I get lots of suction with ether method to vacuum all the tanks including the 10's and 20's that only sit about 6 inches from the floor. When I get the set of tanks drained for that round then it gets hooked to the faucet, temperature adjusted then they get filled. I repeat this as often as I need to to get the tanks that on schedule to be cleaned that day.


----------



## Mbunaaddict (Oct 28, 2010)

Will the python/Aqueon work if my tank upstairs and my sink is downstairs.

Will it have enough pressure to push the water up that high?

This is my only concern.


----------



## Woodworm (Jan 3, 2009)

Mbunaaddict said:


> Will the python/Aqueon work if my tank upstairs and my sink is downstairs.
> 
> Will it have enough pressure to push the water up that high?
> 
> This is my only concern.


I don't know since I have only lived in single story since I started the hobby, but I would assume that it would have to do with the amount of water pressure in the house.


----------



## dsouthworth (Sep 7, 2011)

Woodworm said:


> Mbunaaddict said:
> 
> 
> > Will the python/Aqueon work if my tank upstairs and my sink is downstairs.
> ...


That's right, It should be usable. It should be close to the same water pressure as upstairs. But keep in mind that there will be resistance, So you won't really know until you try. 
There will be water coming out though. You just won't know how much until you try.


----------



## brijar (Oct 16, 2011)

Personally I prefer the Python, the hose is more flexible making it easier to use, coil and store. If for some reason the faucet attachment does break you can use most other companies as a replacement but none of them will last as long as the Python. I'd just order a couple extra nozzles if you're concerned about inventory drying up while they go through Chapter 11 bankruptcy.


----------



## roke28 (Oct 26, 2008)

Does anyone else have a problem with the gravel vac? Mine is to weak to suck up anything.


----------



## prov356 (Sep 20, 2006)

roke28 said:


> Does anyone else have a problem with the gravel vac? Mine is to weak to suck up anything.


Your problem is either low water pressure or air leaks at the part that attaches to the faucet. Doesn't happen with the Aqueon, but I fought that constantly with the Python that's made up of a few pieces threaded together that wouldn't stay threaded together very well. I used a Python for years, but now really like my Aqueon and wouldn't use a Python fitting again, poor design all the way around IMO.


----------



## whiskeyriver (Nov 29, 2011)

Just got my Aqueon and holy mackerel, I love it. Just completed a normally 30-40 min. water change/vac in 5!


----------



## Dj823cichild (Mar 30, 2009)

Awesome Whiskyriver! See I told you glad you caught on the wagon there Partner!!!!! :lol:


----------



## whiskeyriver (Nov 29, 2011)

Dj823cichild said:


> Awesome Whiskyriver! See I told you glad you caught on the wagon there Partner!!!!! :lol:


Ha, yeah. I guess I didn't take much convincing! :lol:


----------



## proskier101 (Jan 1, 2012)

My fitting broke, I just went to lowest and bought a small brass one that screws on the sink, to drain I just put it in the toilet or hang it out the window.


----------



## Woodworm (Jan 3, 2009)

proskier101 said:


> My fitting broke, I just went to lowest and bought a small brass one that screws on the sink, to drain I just put it in the toilet or hang it out the window.


LOL it happens and that is why I haven't drained in the sink in years. I always run mine into the flower beds or lawn to drain the FW tanks and my brackish goes down the tub drain.


----------



## prov356 (Sep 20, 2006)

Plastic will break. Just don't pull on the hose when you run out of hose. I haven't found the aqueon's to be particularly fragile or anything.


----------



## aprildawn (Sep 8, 2010)

Since our soft water bypass is corroded open, we have to get water from outside & when running the water thru the python on the deck, we have problems with the funnel part coming apart. I am sure it is because of the strong pressure but it sure is a pain. Any ideas?


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

aprildawn said:


> Since our soft water bypass is corroded open, we have to get water from outside & when running the water thru the python on the deck, we have problems with the funnel part coming apart. I am sure it is because of the strong pressure but it sure is a pain. Any ideas?


When you are draining or refilling?


----------



## Dj823cichild (Mar 30, 2009)

I've been trying to perfect my python use over the past couple of weeks. I'm getting so leakage and pressure shooting out of my faucet when I switch over to refill the tank. I noticed it was spritzing out and all. So... before I do the refill I open up the valve on the return and let that drain out in the sink. And then just hit the valve reverse from the faucet and open it back on the return. Is this the best way? I think Razorback mentioned something like this in my thread but I'm lazy and don't feel like going back :lol:


----------



## pmcbar (Dec 12, 2006)

For anybody not wanting to spend a lot of money replacing the faucet part, get a water bed fill kit. Same exact parts at half the cost
You can buy them online or most Ace Hardware stores.


----------



## Dj823cichild (Mar 30, 2009)

:thumb:


----------



## prov356 (Sep 20, 2006)

pmcbar said:


> For anybody not wanting to spend a lot of money replacing the faucet part


They're under $10.


----------

